# 2002 Sentra GXE computer...



## juvinwo (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey guys this is my first post, and i just had a question...anyone know where i can find a computer for my 2002 sentra GXE?? it appears that I may have to replace mine and i dont want to spend 600 for a new one, any know anything?? also, does anyone know of any problems where the service engine soon light comes on, and you cant shut it off?? i replaced the O2 sensor when it first came on, and it keeps coming up with the same code no matter if i reset it or not. any suggestions?? do i need a new computer if the light never shuts off?? thanks, bye bye

Juvinwo


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

juvinwo said:


> Hey guys this is my first post, and i just had a question...anyone know where i can find a computer for my 2002 sentra GXE?? it appears that I may have to replace mine and i dont want to spend 600 for a new one, any know anything?? also, does anyone know of any problems where the service engine soon light comes on, and you cant shut it off?? i replaced the O2 sensor when it first came on, and it keeps coming up with the same code no matter if i reset it or not. any suggestions?? do i need a new computer if the light never shuts off?? thanks, bye bye
> 
> Juvinwo


IIRC, there was a recall on the foam insulation around the ECU. Maybe that has something to do with it. Call Nissan and have them check if all the recalls were done. If not, I would say they owe you a new ECU.

You can also visit the Nissan website and see if any of the recalls affected your car using the vin number.

What code is the ECU throwing? Any drivability issues? How do you know the ECU is bad?


----------



## juvinwo (Oct 18, 2005)

*reply...*

I took it to a mechanic it keeps throwing the same O2 sensor code that it was throwing before the O2 sensor was replaced. the O2 sensor seems to be running just fine, I will have to write down my vin number and get ahold of nissan to see if it was one of the effected ones. will they be able to tell me if that is one of the affected ones just by me giving them the VIN number?? I dont know the exact code, but there is no gas milage, drivability or any other issues besides the light being on and staring me in the face and mocking me LOL. the mechanic i know got so frustrated he brought it to nissan themselves and I guess they deduced that the computer was faulty and it needed replacing. im going on the mechanic's instincts and nissan's opinion and that they said it would run me 600 to replace it including labor. I am just trying to see if that is really the appropriate coarse to take. i am going this friday to get a second opinion from a mechanic friend. what do you think?

Juvinwo


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

No, you dont understand. Take it to Nissan to see if the recalls were done. Call Nissan, have them run your VIN number to see if the recalls were done. 

Go to the dealership, other mechanics will try to rob you just as much, or even more than Nissan. Mechanic "friends" do not help unless they do something for free.


----------



## juvinwo (Oct 18, 2005)

*reply..*

my mechanic friend is going to run all the diagnostics and stuff for free, but I was wondering that if i call nissan with my VIN, i should be able to find out if it was recalled right??


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you keep pulling O2 sensor codes, even though the sensors were replaced....check the exhaust manifold and secondary gaskets for leaks.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

juvinwo said:


> my mechanic friend is going to run all the diagnostics and stuff for free, but I was wondering that if i call nissan with my VIN, i should be able to find out if it was recalled right??


Yes. And there is more than one O2 sensor in these cars. There are separate codes for each sensor.

Edit: Chimmike's suggestion is a good one.


----------



## juvinwo (Oct 18, 2005)

*reply...*

hey guys, thanks for your help, I knew that there was more than one O2 sensor in the car, but according to the guy who did the work originally it is the same code for the same O2 sensor supposedly. i am taking it in to a friend on friday to have him look at it, he has been a mechanic for over 30 years so he should be able to figure it out. I will keep you guys posted, i am also calling nissan today for recall information to see if my car was one of them. peace

-Juvinwo


----------



## juvinwo (Oct 18, 2005)

*update...*

Hey guys, just wanted to let you know what i found out...i ran the VIN number and this is what i got... http://www.nissanusa.com/form/0,,action-NRecallPublicLanding_sctid-51054,00.html...

anyways, i called nissan and im going to get the part fixed for free since it was on recall. it says on that website that the light may come on for no reason which is basically what is happening. you guys think that the problem should be fixed once the insulation foam is removed?? they should reset the computer so the light is off before they give me the car back right?? or should it shut off on its own??

-juvinwo


----------

